# hi from Vermont



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Sherri,

I went to High school in Northfield and Cabot. My father lives in Hardwick and is planning to try out a couple of top bar hives this year.

Welcome!

Adam


----------



## sherriVT (Mar 9, 2010)

hey Adam! awesome, I grew up in the NEK. I am so interested in the idea of top bar hives, also... I wondered about trying one Langstroth hive and one top bar, but decided since I'm just starting out to stick with Langstroth for now. I'd love to hear how the top bar works out.


----------



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Sherri,
Welcome to BS. You'll find a lot of helpful folks with a great deal of experience and wonderful advice. This website is a pure gem for beginner beeks looking for information. Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping.

Where did you purchase your bees from?

Are you aware of the VT Beekeepers association workshops at the Intervale that begin this spring? These workshops are so valuable for beginners. They walk you through most aspects of beekeeping and help provide the knowledge you may be looking for. 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

If you haven't joined the VBA, you should. Here is the link below.

http://www.vtbeekeepers.org/


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Sherri. I'm in St. Albans. Where in Chittenden Co?


----------



## sherriVT (Mar 9, 2010)

MWillard - Yes, I'm a member of the VBA and planning on doing as many of the workshops this summer as possible! I did a few last summer and they were great. I ordered my bees from Betterbee, before I found out about Singing Cedars.
Mike Palmer - wow, you're a celebrity!!  I've taken workshops from both Ross Conrad and Bill Mares and your name has come up. I am in South Burlington!
Sherri


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, reading time is over. Pick up your hive tool, smoker and get beekeeping!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Seems kinda neat calling yourself a "beekeeper" doesn't it.. Enjoy the hobby!


----------

